# First major Halloween purchase



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

I wanted to start this thread so people could share their first major Halloween purchase. Over the years I have done lot's of Halloween shopping but my first major purchase would have to be Masquerade skeleton from Micheal's in 2010. Before that it was many less expensive purchases. More recently though I purchased spooked made by Distortions


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

I just bought the MW-D web shooter from Minion's Web (they still have transworld pricing, so act fast if you need anything). That's a pretty huge purchase, for me at least.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I bought this guy manymanymany years ago from Death Studios. Now he's $70, I don't remember how much he was back in the day but I can imagine he was close to that & it was a TON of money for me back then. I saw their ad in Fangoria & sent off a actual check to the company! I still have him, use him every year & he still looks great!


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

Unfortunately I'm not planning on any big purchases this year.  Last year was an expensive year for me prop-wise so I was going to take it easy this season. What I would really like to do is try my hand at some tombstone building (some folks on this forum are so talented, really inspires me!).


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

That's an interesting question. My first "big" halloween purchase EVER I think was the Gemmy mummy with the light up eyes and who moans. I never really looked at halloween props before in the store, just decorating items. I guess I was watching QVC around September, probably for Birkenstock sandals, and came upon their halloween show. Loving things ancient Egyptian, I guess he got to me. I didn't buy him then, actually think he sold out during that show, but bit the bullet when I saw him at Home Depot. After the Mummy, a few days later after much thought I went back for a Gemmy talking Reaper which scared the crap out of one of my ToTers that year. That made spending the money that year all worth it to me and I got hooked on doing a set up from that point on. Bought both from Home Depot as I recall. Missed out on Dr. Shivers when I went back to get him. Recall I didn't have enough money to get him when I first saw him. He was quite a bit more than the mummy or reaper and I was waivering on spending the money for him for a once a year thing and was also wondering where I was going to store 3 boxed props during the rest of the year! Too bad that HD stopped carrying Halloween items. Such a shame. Still have Lowes in my area and we do get Spirit Halloween but not everyone has as many shopping choices for the larger stuff.

BTW this was before finding HF which has definitely expanded my halloween horizon exponentially!


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

My first "major" purchase would be the lifesize Leatherface from Gemmy at Spirit Halloween. After that the licensed figures became a hobby and every year I buy whatever new licensed figure Gemmy releases. Hannibal is my favorite followed by Pinhead and Jason. Last year I got Ghostface because I think there's a bigger chance that Frankenstein will make a return this year.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean (Mar 17, 2012)

My first BIG purchase was gemmy's 6' Jason in 2010. After that I got a TON of 6' props. I love 'em.


----------



## lanie077 (Sep 2, 2009)

my biggest purchase was the scary mary mirror last year. It got some amazing scares at our party


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

I didn't have a big purchase as much as I had a big shopping spree a few years back. A simple purchase of the hovering ghost started it all. I fell hard for animatronics after that and when the half price sale hit just after the holiday, I bought big. One of those years spirit online actually had half price/half price shipping and I cleaned up on that one. Of all my animatronics, I've only paid full price for one because I knew it would sell out, that being rosemary. Everything else has been bought on sale. But if I total it all up...*thousands*. 

But, on it goes this thing of ours.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I started out with two 4-foot-tall skeletons that I ordered from Oriental Trading Company. I believe they were $40 in an after-Halloween sale. I spent the first few years dressing them up different ways: bride and groom, luau party couple, medieval knight and princess. Last year, I got two of the 5-foot-tall Walgreens skeletons, and a 5-ft. GID Target skelly at a yard sale. OK, so now up to five. This year I got a 6-foot-tall skelly and two 3-foot ones. OMG, I just realized I will have a crew of eight pirates this year!!! I love skeletons, cuz you can dress them up for different themes every year.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

My first major prop/props was pumpkin rots made by pumpkinrot I was on cloud nine when I ordered them.


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Great question to ask! For years I decorated with very inexpensive props, but last year I had a turning point where Halloween became much more than my September-October hobby (I blame this site and all you darn people ). When I saw the 4.5 foot Spirit snake candelabra, I was in love. It was my first major purchase and I couldn't have been happier with it. This caused me to start the "Halloween fund", where every week I put $5-$10 aside so that I can make that yearly big purchase!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

My most expensive purchase would be a bucky back when they were only $60 along with a bag of bones you bought at $2/lb....miss those days 
Also miss being able to buy everything at Target for 50% off,taking it back and still finding the items on the shelf at 75% off ,rebuying everything,AND even being able to do it again at 90% off!!!


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Halloween Scream said:


> Great question to ask! For years I decorated with very inexpensive props, but last year I had a turning point where Halloween became much more than my September-October hobby (I blame this site and all you darn people ). When I saw the 4.5 foot Spirit snake candelabra, I was in love. It was my first major purchase and I couldn't have been happier with it. This caused me to start the "Halloween fund", where every week I put $5-$10 aside so that I can make that yearly big purchase!


The only problem with that is that I feel I would need a pair of those Spirit candelabras! And this is why I never bought one to begin with, because "Oh I need two of those to make things look right." 

Now had I bought ONE last year, I could buy another THIS year and I'd have my pair. This never occurred to me until after they were long-gone. Curses!


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Deadna said:


> My most expensive purchase would be a bucky back when they were only $60 along with a bag of bones you bought at $2/lb....miss those days
> Also miss being able to buy everything at Target for 50% off,taking it back and still finding the items on the shelf at 75% off ,rebuying everything,AND even being able to do it again at 90% off!!!


THAT riiiiight there might be a reason places like Target are really cutting back on their Halloween stuff.... you don't want to give retailers no incentive to carry this stuff, just sayin'.


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Serpentia said:


> The only problem with that is that I feel I would need a pair of those Spirit candelabras! And this is why I never bought one to begin with, because "Oh I need two of those to make things look right."
> 
> Now had I bought ONE last year, I could buy another THIS year and I'd have my pair. This never occurred to me until after they were long-gone. Curses!


You know, I was thinking the same thing when I first saw them (that I would need a pair). But the truth is since the candelabra is so big, and such a beautiful standout prop on its own, it doesn't need a second one at all! I hope that they bring them back again this year so you can pick one up!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Serpentia said:


> THAT riiiiight there might be a reason places like Target are really cutting back on their Halloween stuff.... you don't want to give retailers no incentive to carry this stuff, just sayin'.


This was back in the 90's when no one bought the stuff which is why it sat on the shelves long after halloween. Now you would never get such great deals because it gets grabbed up so fast...that should be incentive enough TO add more items.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

My first big spend on a prop was a FCG on e-bay. I wasn't even aware of the forums back then. I would recomend a FCG to anyone that plans to get into haunting. It's a lot of bang for the buck. It's been well worth the money over the years.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I'll have to go with my VEI 950 Superfogger.


----------



## Nepboard (Sep 21, 2009)

I never really have a "major purchase" but do shop pretty hard after Halloween for the discounts. This year is 100% gungho on a giant spider and victims for my graveyard.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

my first major prop would have been a witch prop from shingdiz, and moaneke, my second prop a year later from fright catalog

my witch, her mouth moves, and you have a microphone to use to make her talk. moaneke


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

hallorenescene said:


> my first major prop would have been a witch prop from shingdiz, and moaneke, my second prop a year later from fright catalog
> 
> my witch, her mouth moves, and you have a microphone to use to make her talk. moaneke


I have that little witch with the serving tray on her head. I loved that thing but she doesn't work any more


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

deadna, she is adorable, that's to bad yours doesn't work.


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

I have a lot of expensive props in our Halloween decor. All worth every penny. But i have to say out of everything we have the most realistic looking skeleton we own has to be Boogedy from Fright Theater! Its cost $$$ but worth every penny! We wont be buying anything new this year because we have been going crazy the last 2 years. Besides we shop all year round for halloween props and there are a few guys who never even made it out of the box yet. if we do decide to purchase anything this year it wil be a storm machine.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

I have yet to make any major purchases for Halloween stuff. It sucks being poor. Maybe this year, if things continue to go well for us, I'll bite the bullet and buy something that costs more than $20.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

stormy, i'm poor too. i've missed out on some seriously cool props because they sold after halloween before they got down to what i could afford. last year, someone tucked two props under a sale table to grab when the sale was very low. my grandaughter dropped something and it rolled under the table, i went under to get it, and saw the 2 props. they were 75% off. i pulled them out and bought them. bet they were dissappointed when they went back. hey, i deserve them just as much.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

That's a great story Hallo! Looks like I'm gonna have to buy all new stuff if I can't get the door to my spare room opened. I have a spare bedroom stacked floor to ceiling with most of my halloween items. You could only open the door...that's how packed it is and I discovered the avalanche fell and now the door is blocked completely and won't budge...LOL!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh, sounds like a difficult challenge. crawl through a window maybe? take the door off the hinges? geesh, that might be a tough one. you got a pet? open the door enough to slip your pet in, call 911, and let the police rescue your poor pet that must of got in and knocked every thing over and now you can't open the door. poor kitty. or dog, or neighbors kid.


----------



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

LOL Hallo!! 

Our first major Halloween purchase was our super cool professional fog machine that can be controlled via the computer and four big LED stage lights that can also be controlled via the computer. We bought these all together and spent a pretty hefty amount on them, but considering the hubby's sound effects, we had no choice but to have things we could use in accordance with the sounds, ya know?? LOL So, now we have the equipment to run our own little dance club too, if we wanted to! LOL 
We were paying off that equipment for like a year and a half or something, but we never regretted it for a moment!


----------



## pirate of the caribbean (Mar 17, 2012)

I plan on making several more MAJOR purchases, but, and I can't believe i'm saying this, I HAVE NO MORE ROOM. My attic and my garage are filled up. My closet is nearly filled up, and I have no other storage space. Hmmmm..., maybe I could put a halloween shed in my yard??? I'm gonna miss the feeling of opening the box of a new prop  I'm sure I'll find a way to fit in a couple more life sizes....


----------



## Glockink (Jul 7, 2008)

First really big pick up I made was a Friday the 13th Part 7 suit, back in around 97-98. Forgot exactly what it cost, but I was a good couple hundred. still have it, and still put it to use, although I prefer the earlier part 3 Jason, so much less junk to put on.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

pirate of the caribbean said:


> I plan on making several more MAJOR purchases, but, and I can't believe i'm saying this, I HAVE NO MORE ROOM. My attic and my garage are filled up. My closet is nearly filled up, and I have no other storage space. Hmmmm..., maybe I could put a halloween shed in my yard??? I'm gonna miss the feeling of opening the box of a new prop  I'm sure I'll find a way to fit in a couple more life sizes....


Kinda in the same boat here. It has been suggested I get rid of some before buying more...horrors! lol.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

My largest _single purchase_ has been the Hurricane 1800 fogger I bought last year.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

My most expensive prop was Skulltronix. I don't feel nearly as bad about the money any more because I learned to program him my self and have since made a ton of things for him to sing and say. I do love this thing alot. My wife calls him our other kid. Two days ago I made another big purchase from Halloween Asylum, waiting for it to come now. I ordered Lullaby from distortions, Spooked from distortions, a new standing skeleton, and I ordered the LED light set that goes with my skulltronix.


----------



## lanie077 (Sep 2, 2009)

can you let us know how you like Lullaby? im really interested in getting her


----------



## DynomiteDaniel (Jan 5, 2011)

Well I made a decision to totally stop smoking and drinking. I still put the money away as if I were doing both but it has been a few years now and I am shocked at how much more money I have now for Halloween/Haunt props then I did years ago. The first thing I really bought was a Chauvet 1300 fogger. I now have that and 2 Chauvet 1800 foggers plus a whole garage and an entire room packed as well as Donna the Dead, Hungry Harry, Jason Voorhees and an angel of Death bust in my office at work. Gotta love it!!!


----------



## ITSINMYBLOOD (May 9, 2012)

lanie077 said:


> can you let us know how you like Lullaby? im really interested in getting her


I am very anxious to see how "she" is as well. I just ordered her this week for my Hubby's Birthday. She has been shipped and I cant wait to see her. Only disappointment so far is trying to source just the right rocker for her...I have big plans for her in our cemetary


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

Just made my first 2012 Halloween purchase today-The life size Gemmy witch with the fogging cauldron at a garage sale for 30.00. She works perfectly and was looking at me and calling my name. She's already set up and will stay that way till Halloween.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

My second and recent large purchase is a Darklight Dynamic LED system.

Big fogger, high quality lighting...... building my Halloween foundation one step at a time. With these two things I can do any genre I wish year after year.


----------



## Slarti (Mar 25, 2008)

I think my first big and expensive purchase was Iron Man's monster flyer the year before I went to Ironstock for the first time. 

It still works awesomely and we're bringing it out of retirement this year (hopefully, if I get the creature done).


----------



## sambone (Aug 16, 2007)

*11foot alligator*

Hi guys, i found this on CL for $300, i couldnt pass it up, it is a real taxidermy 11 foot alligator, alligator was form lake okeechobee in florida!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2012)

stormygirl84 said:


> I have yet to make any major purchases for Halloween stuff. It sucks being poor. Maybe this year, if things continue to go well for us, I'll bite the bullet and buy something that costs more than $20.


I have a theory about buying Halloween props. I am not judging anybody- people who can afford it- buy away!

My first 3 years doing a "haunt," before I had internet, took pictures, etc. I felt TOTALLY like the neighborhood freak, and I even felt sort of strange doing what I was doing. We didn't even get TOTs, and I had no lighting or expectations.

I ghetto paper mached stuff, found tons of stuff in the woods when I walked my dogs, made props out of stuff I found on the side of the road. I had no internet and was not aware that stores online sold halloween "props." My youngest son is autistic and I couldn't work, so we lived on my hubby's tiny check. My total purchases were 2 cans of black spray paint, some twine, 3 cheapo rubber masks, and a few rolls of duct tape. I gathered dead bugs for ambiance. It was super fun. At night I would go across the road and shiver at my homemade monsters who stood in the darkness of my porch. 

Then, I started to look for ideas online after our family got internet. My husband made a bit more money, etc. Then all the stuff on the 'net seemed wonderful! I needed it ALL! I bought quite a bit- on sale, of course.

I don't have as much as alot of peeps, because we move every 3 years or so due to the Military, and my storage space is always questionable. We have to stay under a certain weight when moving, or have to pay thousands of dollars for being overweight with our household goods.

Anyway- I think I was happier when I had simpler tastes, a smaller budget, and haunted more for myself. I see all this stuff I want but cannot have. I see gorgeous, showstopping, AWESOME haunts and compare mine unfavorably. People here are super nice and supportive and friendly, so it's not other people comparing or judging that is bothersome.

Really, I know you feel like you are missing out- but there are so many wonderful things you can do. Sometimes I KNOW I have bought over-priced stuff that works crappy and adds nothing to my haunt. 

So, anyway, I pre-ordered a Venetian Victoria from Grandin Road. I got 15% off and she ships in July. Can't wait!

That being said, I adore looking at others purchases. Freakin' LOVE the gator. Totally worth $300. It's got to be worth thousands, because a stuffed beaver or bird on ebay is a few hundred. Great find!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2012)

Marsham-30 bucks for the cauldron witch is ah-mazing! Enjoy!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I have not yet to buy a big thing yet. I am still eyeballing. I am "HOPING" to buy a big item this year. Not sure what it will be.


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

Hollow, I am so happy I got that witch and after I got her home and looked her up on line realized it was a decent deal. As I am not made of money, I've always tried to make my own props. And they could be as 'rustic' as I wanted, as it is always dark for Halloween, so no one notices flaws, and after all, it's Halloween-not Christmas-no need for perfection. Some of the plasticy stuff out there just doesn't go with my decorating style. That being said, when I do find a great deal, I'll get it. And I spend too much time on line window shopping and getting ideas of more things to make. Being on Pinterest has given me tons of new ideas of things to make, as well as browsing this forum.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2012)

I paid over $200 bucks for her a few years ago! You got a killer deal!


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

I assume by "MAJOR" we're talking anything over what, $50? Some things for me might be MAJOR and not to someone else. 

If we use the $50 rule, then my first major purchase for Halloween and still probably my favorite is the now discontinued Jim Shore piece, "On the Night Watch", which measures a full 20-1/2" tall (huge for his pieces). The pumpkin lights up by a standard plug in bulb, and the witch lantern accepts an LED tea light. Retail was over $120 for it, QVC sold it for $104 plus shipping, and I snagged one for about $85 off e-bay brand new before it was discontinued.







In addition, about the year before I bought it, they had in a little Hallmark shop here a Chinese resin knockoff type item that looked wood chiseled / carved as well with a black cat sitting on a jack-o-lantern, a lot smaller, in a witch hat as well. They wanted a crazy stupid high price ($40?) for it, plus it had some glue on it (only one in store). It was made by some company I USED to know the name of, and couldn't find a catalog to find out the name of the piece. If I ever saw it again for a reasonable price I'd grab it as well.


----------



## mraymer (Aug 30, 2008)

I started out just a few years ago. On a whim I bought a large talking monster head in a globe from the local grocery store, it was substantially marked down, something ridiculous like $10 or $15 bucks. I picked it up when I was buying candy for the TOTs on the day of Halloween. I got so many compliments and spoke to so many people who actually stopped to talk about it where as years before the kids would open their bag, get their candy and then immediately run off to the next house. After that I decided this could be fun and I would invest in it. Boy, have I invested in it and have so much fun on Halloween it's my favorite holiday. For the next season I made several large purchases, but one of the first life-size expensive characters was a Chuckles the clown.










I also hit the local Spirit store the day after Halloween and picked up a LOT of smaller stuff that was marked way down. I spent a couple of hundred dollars that day, but I got so much stuff, rats, spiders, ghosts, lights, fog machine, hanging props and characters on cheap PVC pipe, that kind of stuff. They had a Leatherface for 50% off but I didn't want to spend that much money - I regret that decision now! I feel for those who love the holiday as much as I do but don't have the discretionary funds to make the purchases I do. I'm jealous of those who can afford the bigger and more extravagant props than what I get. Do what you can, build what you can, and have fun with it. My point is; small or large, as long as it's fun, do it! I had a ball when it was just me and that Gemmy monster head in a globe sitting on the front porch, but I'm lucky enough to afford to expand and go large. Now I have to take time off of work leading up to Halloween to get everything out of the basement and setup, the projectors running, the lights positioned just right. It's a lot of work, but I would never call it a job because I love doing it and the kids look forward to it every year.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

My major purchase has been some stones from wood loom.com They are so well cut and made. I have been working a lot lately so I only have one just dry locked and not painted nor weathered yet...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

sambone, that aligator is very cool.
sum, jim shore rocks.
mr, chuckles the clown would be right up my ally if i could afford him.
matrix, cool, what you making?


----------



## Derdnik (Sep 10, 2009)

My first big purchase was the Zombie fogger.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Derdnik, that is an awesome photo. the lighting is really eerie.


----------



## Its..all..Hocus...Pocus (Aug 26, 2011)

Not a big purchase but a spree. Unfortunately I had to work the day after Halloween last year so I put my hubby in charge of scoping everywhere out for good finds....This is what he brought home. Good thing I loved it all or I would of had to beat him up for spending so much.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2012)

ooooooh. Me likey! Good stuff!


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

I got lots of new stuff after halloween too, but I packed every thing so quick, without any pics, I forgot most of the stuff I got. It will be a surprise when I unpack in September.


----------



## Derdnik (Sep 10, 2009)

Paint It Black said:


> Derdnik, that is an awesome photo. the lighting is really eerie.


Thanks. I just light the jack o lanterns, popped on a black light and used a timed exposure.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

I've been collecting Halloween stuff for over 20 years now so I can't remember what my first "big purchase" was....LOL....I can name off quite a few that was exciting when I got them though....ZR


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

derdnik, that is a great fogger, did you put that together? very impressive.
hocus pocus, that is great eye candy. lots of goodies there
osenator, i do that too. buy after halloween and then have fun next halloween looking at what i got.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

"Big" is a relative term. 

I officially started haunting when I was 8. On my budget then, a black light was a "big" purchase. In fact, a strobe light was my first "big" purchase back then. 

Then, there was the lightning ball thing which was my Christmas at 9 years old. 

A nice mask at 10. 

Lots of latex makeup ages 11-16. 

Hosting parties age 19-21....and then came the dark years. No ToT's, no one coming to the parties...

Our first "big" purchase in this house, (mostly) for Halloween? This firepit, that served as our candy bowl up till last year (now it's WAY too small)










next came the Gazebo. (ok, not strictly Halloween, but Halloween use was factored into the purchase)











I guess the first fully Halloween purchase was a Bucky. Unless you count the obscene cost I spend on raw materials to build stuff.


----------

